# what tractor is this



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Iam told that this is a for tractor.. I find very little on this unit


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ernie,

For some reason I don't have the necessary programming to open a .bmp attachment. I opened with a blank screen in Paint.

Can you convert this to .jpg????


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

me too


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Same here


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Came up for me, but was double exposed, in black and white and a bit blurry. From what I can see, it looks more like Case or Silver King.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's an ad for a 1952 model. I saw a pic of one restored recently, but can't remember where.

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/1952SilverKingAd4.jpg>

Here's a link:http://groups.msn.com/silverkingplymouthtractorsite/_whatsnew.msnw?pgmarket=en-us

Greg


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's the pic:


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/1.jpg>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Looking at the front end and the line of the hood...I'd say it's not a Silver King.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Its not a silver king.... Keep trying, it will suprise yyou what it really is........:furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Ernie,
> 
> For some reason I don't have the necessary programming to open a .bmp attachment. I opened with a blank screen in Paint.
> ...


Here it is in J Peg format


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

It's a Fordson all-around. That was too easy!

George Willer


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Dug out my Encyclopedia Of American Farm Tractors and George is right. The Allaround was Ford's first attempt at a tricycle type tractor. I'm I correct is saying this was a imported English Fordson?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

So Ernie....this was a test?????


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *So Ernie....this was a test????? *



:lmao: :lmao: Terminater flash-backs Argee???:lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *It's a Fordson all-around. That was too easy!
> 
> George Willer *



Very good George, it was imported from England in 1937 and dam near put ford out of the tractor buisness... Here in the US it was called the fordson row crop....


George you can contac argee and jody for the prize:furious: :furious: 

Still a good call......

ps this unit was the forerunner to the N series


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

An interesting site on the history of Ford tractors.

http://www.ssbtractor.com/features/Ford_tractors.html

Another site for tractor badges.

http://homepages.enterprise.net/tractorbadges/Fordson.htm

Greg


----------

